# Found some old pictures



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is (right to left) Trinity, Rogue, Zeus on the bottom, and Rage









Tempest

















Tempest, Kaos, and Onyx









Tempest and Rogue









This was taken in the teeny tiny house we lived in before our house was ready for us to move in. I hated it there but we we had some good times in that little place. How many dogs do you see? I think I see 8, this is back when most of them got along.









Baby Riot









typhoon









This was out USDAA agility team, Our team was called Border Security
the Border Terrier, Border Collie, and APBT for security

















Typhoon









hurricane


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

awwwwwwww i like the house with 8 dogs pic! LOL


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwwww



I love the tiny baby pics..


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah the picture with like 8 dogs in the little room, that's perfect! bhahahahahaha adorable!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I also like the one with 8 dogs in the room!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i know your dogs in action are your thing, but you should change your avatar to that 8 dogs in a room pic by popular demand LOL


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Great pics I love the newborn too sweet


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah that is a pit party!! Boy that did not last long, only like a year then they all started to hate eatch other!! lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww cute pics!! My living room used to look like that! I love "when they all got along" pics lol.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

I Love the picture 8 dogs in one room what a Happy Family


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great looking dogs..Love the puppy pics hahaa....the dog is in a play pin lmaoooo cute


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awww I was looking for pictures of Zeus and ran into this thread, It was nice when the dogs were pups and all got along!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG those puppy pics are so awesome  Love it


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I want that puppy peekin outta the green blankie!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I count 9!! lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

UGH! I gasped in adore when i saw baby Tempest and choked on my chocolate covered peanuts! like SWOOSH! :rofl:
The dogs pic reminds me of the little old lady who lived in a shoe


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, Lisa the dog under the TV in the "8 dogs" picture is my deceased Cuda!!! You just made my day, sort of By the way, I think I saw Waldo in that pic as well


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Another vote for the "house full of dogs" pic. That would look cool as a painting.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

My vote is on the baby Tempest pics! So incredibly cute!

Wait, when and why did we start voting?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Tempest was a cute puppy! I have more multiple dog pictures I will have to dig them out!


----------

